# Yellow perch



## 1david (Jan 21, 2016)

So what we thinking on spawn this year? Late February? march? late march? Havnt fish yellows in awhile and want another crack at it.
Hoping i can get my kayak to float going to try to see if i can catch a yellow by wayson again.. or may try by jackson landing and go out into jug bay if we get warmer weather.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

Spawn is happening as I type this! DNR has placed access control and signage at spawning locations.


----------



## 1david (Jan 21, 2016)

that good i swear wayson going to be pack. Jackson landing might be decent spot with kayak and paddle up couplw miles and see if they still bitting.


----------



## Kevin Carter (Nov 19, 2015)

They are spawing now. I fished the Choptank yesterday and they were there


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Kevin Carter said:


> They are spawing now. I fished the Choptank yesterday and they were there


In boat or from shore?


----------



## Kevin Carter (Nov 19, 2015)

andypat said:


> In boat or from shore?


I was fishing from the shore


----------



## Danta (Sep 22, 2015)

thanks for the info. i hope to be out there in a few weeks myself


----------



## 1david (Jan 21, 2016)

i might be hitting it up in morning trying some jigs or spinner see if anything bites...


----------

